# Reloj 24h con Flip Flops JK



## TheBlur (Jun 20, 2015)

Hola a todos en la comunidad, resulta que quiero hacer un reloj que cuente horas, minutos y segundos en 6 displays-7 segmentos. El asunto es que para los minutos y segundos no tengo ningún problema, ya que con el JK fácilmente hago que cuente de 00:00 a 59:59, pero para las horas, hago que cuente 01,02,03,...20,21,22,23,...,  pero sigue contando hasta 29h y ahi recien reinicia, no puedo hacer que deje de contar una vez llega a 23h, no se si me dejo entender, osea configuro los FF-JK para que el display de la unidad (0,1,...,9) de las horas cuente de 0-9, ya que debería contar 2 veces de 0-9, una para que llegue hasta las 10h y luego hasta las 20h pero no se como hacer para que una vez cuente estas dos veces , luego solo me cuente hasta 3, para que una vez llegue a 23:59:59, y al segundo siguiente pueda reiniciarse.

PD: Para que se entienda mas, estoy usando 4 FF-JK para cada display.  Agradezco cualquier ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 21, 2015)

Hola TheBlur

Vamos asumiendo de que tu diseño sí se restablece a 00:00:00 cuando se le aplica un pulso habiendo estado en 23:59:59.

Entonces la parte del circuito para las horas debe contar mas o menos así:
23, 24 restablecer a 00. y sigue contando:
01, 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 *09* 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 *19* 20 21 22 23 *24* restablecer a 00 y seguir contando.

Nota que cuando los FF-JK que forman el circuito para las unidades de las horas llegan a A(Hex) debes restablecerlo a 0 y los FF-JK que forman el circuito para las decenas de las horas debe contar +1.

Ahora bien: cuando llegue a *24*, porque debe pasar por ahí, en ese instante restableces los FF-JK que forman el circuito para las horas, unidades y decenas, a 00.

Estás utilizando algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos ??. . .
Podrías subir el archivo que se genera con el ??. . .

Inclusive, si tu diseño lo estás haciendo con papel y lápiz sube una copia de el.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## TheBlur (Jun 21, 2015)

Gracias por responder, aqui adjunto el circuito que estuve diseñando en proteus, mi problema va con las horas, quiero que una ves llegue a 23:59:00 cambie a 00:00:00, cuando me pidieron hacer un reloj con FF-JK y compuertas, fue lo unico que se me ocurrio.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 21, 2015)

Buenos días TheBlur

Dejo un Contador que cuenta de 00 a 23, cuando llega a 23 en el siguiente pulso pasará a 00



Hubiera sido más sencillo utilizando Circuitos contadores P.e. 74LS90

Sal U2


----------



## TheBlur (Jun 21, 2015)

Muchas gracias miguelus, era justo lo que necesitaba , y como me pidieron usar FF-JK solamente y compuertas, es que lo tengo que hacer de esta manera.


----------



## juan jo230 (Abr 5, 2019)

mira, aqui tengo este circuito, cuenta de 0 a 23 horas con 59 minutos y 59 segundos.
el problema que tengo que a la hora de resetear, todos se resetean, pero el número cuatro (en las horas), se queda ahí...


----------

